
Show HN: Codebraid – Execute Code Blocks in Markdown (Python, Julia, Rust, R) - gpoore
https://github.com/gpoore/codebraid
======
stfwn
This is great! Ever since I briefly worked with .rmd files in combination with
RStudio I had it in the back of my mind that it would be nice to have
something like it (but lightweight) for Markdown with Python and pipe the
output through Pandoc. Jupyter Notebooks are nice, but it gets hacky to use
your own editor and the file format is bad for git diffs. I'm definitely going
to give Codebraid a solid try.

~~~
cuchoi
RMarkdown supports Python. I haven't used it, so I can't vouch for it but I
have heard good things about it.

~~~
truculent
Rmd + Python is preferable to Jupyter for me. It's still not quite at the
level of R support (for obvious reasons) but I think it's good.

------
liquidzoot
So org-babel but with pandoc? I'm on board.

~~~
eigenspace
What are the advantages of pandoc over orgs builtin export functionality?

~~~
rgoulter
Org is essentially tied to Emacs. Which is great if you use Emacs, but means
you miss out on that functionality elsewhere.

If you're not using Emacs, pandoc is a great tool for converting documents
(e.g. to HTML, to PDF). And a tool like codebrain would be useful for
imitating some of the functionality that org-babel provides.

